# if only you could....



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

if you could own an exotic reptile...
what would it be?
why?
i would have gila monsters.
just the thought of venomous lizards.....
hmmmm.
do you think the laws should be relaxed a little?...
given certain circumstances?
DO YOU THINK WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO KEEP CERTAIN EXOTICS?


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 15, 2006)

I would like to have a kamodo dragon.
No one would think of jumping the fence with one of them in the yard.


----------



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

if i didnt own kids id have one


----------



## yommy (Mar 15, 2006)

one of those mini albino retic's from reptilemania, they are sweat


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 15, 2006)

i think i would just get morphs of our aussie species the jags n tigers, cos i just like em!


----------



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

if i had a retic, i would definately feed both my
neighbours mongrel noisy muts to it


----------



## sam (Mar 15, 2006)

Id love any sort of boa!
p.s your touching on a very delicate subject which gets a lot of people fired up... hahaha


----------



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

i dont care


----------



## chameleon (Mar 15, 2006)

in actual fact im kinda against it,
if introduced species got out into the wild,they could do
some considerable damage.
take a look at the red devil.
it is now in our northern waterways.
ive kept these fish for a long time and i can safely say 
that they are highly predatory.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 15, 2006)

me to im against it, i like our native wildlife as it is and we have plenty we dont need more, i say if you want more go to america or some other country...

Just my opinion you may think its stupid in your mind or what ever but please dont yell it me or make me the center of one of the famous APS arguements


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 15, 2006)

iguana for sure


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2006)

green mamba would be nice,, http://www.kingsnake.com/elapids/eastern_green_mamba.htm
beautiful snake


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol same as Azz I love Iguanas 
Also a Chameleon


----------



## southy (Mar 15, 2006)

ball python and chameleon and iguana. if i could


----------



## Retic (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah chameleons are right at the top along with iguanas and of course a Red tailed Boa Constrictor. 
There are certainly a great many species that could safely be kept here without the slightest chance of them causing any damage even in the event of an escape. I guess it makes more sense to just leave it all underground and illegal. :?


----------



## peterescue (Mar 15, 2006)

crotalids


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2006)

rattlers and vipers right pete,,,


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 15, 2006)

One of those Fijian Iguana's...the ones that are endangered. Can't think of their name offhand. Oh and one of those Dwarf cape chameleons


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 15, 2006)

i would get a female veilded chameleon for old times sake. though i always liked tortoises  though it would be awsome to own my fav of all venomous snakes Eyelash Vipers, one of the most beautiful viper species.

though i still stand by the fact that having exotic reptiles in australia is not a good thing. though i do admit there are some species which i really think about and go "how the hell would that be able to become a nuicence?" eg tortoises, it's not likely that they will run off and breed on mass! maybe a control on what exotics can be kept based on the climates of the state, eg tasmania tropcal/desert species welcome


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

various pit vipers and eyelash vipers would be high on the list. aslo GTP locality species and emerald boas.... and ummm ball python mutations  various boas heaps chameleons and definitely some anacondas for the swimming pool :lol:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

that leucistic red-eyed ball python


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 16, 2006)

Albino Burmese python  

Absolutly incredible "Gentle Giants"


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

awesome looking snakes, I might have to get one of those as well. But I like the normal coloured ones


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 16, 2006)

If I had to own exotics I'd go overseas so that my exotics could be Australian reptiles.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 16, 2006)

Good topic, 
Viper would be at the top of the list, (they come in the nicest colours with cool heads), apart from the whole dangerous bit.
I would really like a fresh water stingray for my aquarium. They are pretty popular overseas and come in similar colours to our reef stingrays (without the effort of a salt tank). 
But I think that some less responsible people could easily introduce species into our wildlife that we could not handle - with pretty disastrous effects. 
Better safe than sorry (only in this case).


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes donkey, the albino burmese is a beautiful snake and would certainly keep the cats down and the kids come to that. :lol: 
My favourite python is still the Retic though.


----------



## dpeica (Mar 16, 2006)

You can sometimes get Motoro Stingrays here for around $2000 each.

On the exotic reptile thing...I wouldn't want anything.


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 16, 2006)

The moment I saw the little Fijian Banded Iguana (Brachylopus fasciatus) at the Australian Reptile Park it was love at first sight. But thats not to say I wouldn't want every type of aussie python avalable first.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2006)

Galapagos tortoise! and i'd make a saddle for it and ride it to work! :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 16, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Galapagos tortoise! and i'd make a saddle for it and ride it to work! :lol:



Dude you better set your alarm early :lol:


----------



## Tristis (Mar 16, 2006)

ive seen Motoro Stingrays for $1100 each they had about 6 or 8 very cool there are heaps of exotic fish around just look on pet link. as for herps i want red tail boas, fiji iggys, gaboon vipers, burms, normal iggys and star torts


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

I saw Galapagos Tortoises for sale at a UK reptile show we went to about 6 years ago, they were about 4 inches long I suppose so a bit of growing to do. :lol: 



waruikazi said:


> Galapagos tortoise! and i'd make a saddle for it and ride it to work! :lol:


----------

